
Schiff’s Surveillance State - chatmasta
https://www.wsj.com/articles/schiffs-surveillance-state-11575506091
======
jascii
Hardly "Schiff's", phone metadata has been collected for years. See Snowden.

IANAL, but wouldn't a witness (Parnas) statement count as probable cause?

